

PSA: There is a leap second tomorrow, are your systems ready? - jedberg

Tomorrow, June 30th, a leap second will be added just before midnight UTC (5pm Pacific/8pm Eastern)<p>Most standard date libraries handle this edge case, but if you are doing any of your own hand rolled date/time processing, you might want to make sure you can handle this edge case (the existence of 23:59:60).<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_second
======
wglb
Always useful in times like this:
<http://tf.nist.gov/timefreq/general/pdf/1788.pdf> particularly the section
"Dating Events in the Vicinity of a Leap Second".

------
jgeorge
I've been reminding folks here for a month. Our NTP servers are locked and
loaded. I'm tempted to hang a webcam in front of one of them and screencap
23:59:60 for the people here who are still confuzzled over the whole concept.

